# Dirt Strecke Mühlheim- Kärlich !



## >Helge< (20. November 2002)

Ich hoffe ich trete jetzt keinem auf´s Füßchen, aber die Strecke bzw. der Anfang davon ist eh von der B9 aus zu sehen (Tauris Hallenbad) !
Da stehen bis jetzt 2-3 Sprünge und so wie es aussieht ist auch ein Anlieger und noch mehr im Bau.
Kennt wer die Erbauer?
Ich interessiere mich halt dafür und überlege mir ein Chaka Firestorm zu kaufen, müsste allerdings noch ein wenig was lernen!

Cu 
Helius


----------



## soul-biker (20. November 2002)

Ich grüsse dich Helge, lange nix mehr von dir gehört !!!

hast noch nit den rahmen ????

wie wo was dirt in kärlich ??? mach jetz kein dinger hab von der b 9 noch nix gesehen , wie siehts aus kommst am WE mal mit city fahren und auch dann mal in kärlich kucken ??? kannst ja mal nen firestorm probe heizen von meinem kumpel !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (20. November 2002)

Jaja ich weiss! Ich hatte in letzter Zeit viel zu tun: neue Arbeitstelle, etc. etc.
Bin auch länger nicht mehr wirklich zum biken gekommen.
Den Rahmen habe ich leider noch nicht, habe seit ca. 5 Jahren kein Auto mehr gehabt und dass wurde jetzt auch fällig!
Somit habe ich jetzt einen schönen, roten Golf Kombi mit dem kann ich mein Bike aufsatteln, Schlafsack hinten rein und kann auch mal ganz woanders biken! 
Ich hoffe aber dass ich das in nächster Zeit hinbekomme!!!!!!!


----------



## >Helge< (20. November 2002)

...den Spot kannst Du übrigens wenn Du von Andernach Rcitung Koblenz fährst sehn!
Ist kurz vor der Ausfahrt Industriegebiet Mühlheim- Kärlich, am Tauris Hallenbad, ist aber noch im Aufbau begriffen!
Am Sonntag bin ich leider schon zum biken verabredet, geht in Richtung WW ( Fockenbachtal, Gierender Höhe, Leutesdorf etc.)!
Aber vielleicht klappt´s ja doch noch mal!


----------



## soul-biker (20. November 2002)

jo wäre ja nit schlecht, kannst ja schauen darauf das WE ! hast du eigentlich meine handy nr. weil deine hab ich ja !!!

hmm hab da noch nix gesehen bin doch heute am tauris vorbei gefahren naja, wer rechnet auch damit dort was zu finden !


----------



## a$i (21. November 2002)

haidy hoo


----------



## soul-biker (21. November 2002)

was willst du uns damit sgen jörgi ?


----------



## LeeCougan (24. November 2002)

Hallo Helius,

ich dachte immer da würden nur MotoCrosser rumfahren! Zumindest war das vor einiger Zeit noch so. Mit meiner Enduro bin ich schon einige Male dort gefahren. 
Oder bin ich an der falschen Stelle? Liegt direkt an der Auffahrt zur B9, gell??


----------



## soul-biker (24. November 2002)

also wenn ich das heute richtig gekuckt hab is das genau hinter der unterführung wo man unner der b9 drunner durchfährt und dort genau paralell zur b9 , das sind die doch oder helius ??? schaut schon ziemlich gross aus


----------



## >Helge< (25. November 2002)

@Soul-biker:
Ja, hast recht!
@LeeCougan:
Wenn Du die alte B9 von Weißenturm Richtung Mühlheim- Kärlich fährst, dann unter der B9 durch und direkt nach der Unterührung rechts, nach ca. 100 Metern steht man dann davor.

Ich frage mich nur ob die eine Genehmigung oder Einverständnis haben, müssen sie aber bestimmt sonst steht das ja alles nicht lange!
Schade daß es sowas nicht auf der Neuwieder Seite gibt, aber wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es hier ja auch die Möglichkeit so etwas legal zu bauen ?
Hoffentlich wird daß dieses Jahr noch was mit dem neuen Rahmen! 
Macht bestimmt irre Spaß wenn man sich mal getraut hat.

CU
Helius


----------



## >Helge< (25. November 2002)

Und da ich jetzt ein eigenes Auto besitze bin ich endlich in der Lage mir am Dienstag oder Mittwoch mal die Strecke in Boppard anzusehen, die steht schon so lange auf meinem Programm! 
Bin ja mal gespannt!

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a$i (28. November 2002)

der spot ist von freunden unsres bmx flatlanders frank lukas!

ob die ne genehmigung haben weis ich nicht, ist aber anzunehmen...


----------



## bmx rules 666 (28. November 2002)

guden und hallo!!!
hier is einer der freunde vom f.lukas!
habt ihr nix besseres zu tun als euch nen kopf zu machen ob wir ne genehmigung haben oder nich!?!?
jetzt mal für alle!!!
jaaaaaaaa wir haben eine!!!
privat gelände eines netten bauers aus mühlheim!
ich hoffe ihr habt jetzt ruhe!!!
mfg.alex


----------



## soul-biker (28. November 2002)

HEHEHHE 

mir is das eh egal, aber habt ihr fein angelegt !!!!! Hoffen wir mal das nit irgendwelche idioten alles kaputt machen !!!!


----------



## bmx rules 666 (28. November 2002)

was soll dieses scheiß hehehe?!?!
habt ihr fein angelegt gelabere?!?!
bin ich hier im kindergarten oder was?!?!
dafür das es euch allen so egal is,is hier aber ein heges interesse!
ich will ja nich wissen wie viele bunesse da schon gestanden haben und irgend welche bescheuerten ideen ausgehekt haben!!
mfg.alex


----------



## soul-biker (28. November 2002)

sag mal fühlst du dich immer direkt angepisst wenn man mal aus spass sowas schreibt ?? mein gott man kann sich auch anstellen !


----------



## a$i (29. November 2002)

> guden und hallo!!!
> hier is einer der freunde vom f.lukas!
> habt ihr nix besseres zu tun als euch nen kopf zu machen ob wir ne genehmigung haben oder nich!?!?
> jetzt mal für alle!!!
> ...



nicht so freundlich...




> was soll dieses scheiß hehehe?!?!
> habt ihr fein angelegt gelabere?!?!
> bin ich hier im kindergarten oder was?!?!
> dafür das es euch allen so egal is,is hier aber ein heges interesse!
> ...



man piss dich doch nicht direkt so an, hier ist keiner ein bunnes und es wird auch keiner euren spot kaputtmachen...

es ist halt nur aufgefallen dass da jemand am buddeln ist und frank hat mir nach seinem japan trip erzählt dass es bekannte/freunde von ihm sind, das ist doch alles!


also imma logga bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tscherno Bill (1. Dezember 2002)

tja, mit locker hams die jungs nich so und mit freundlich schon garnicht. gratuliere trotzdem zu der tatsache, dass ihr so nen netten bauern kennt, der euch das grundstück zur verfügung stellt. bin ein bisschen neidig! werde mich dort auch freiwillig nicht mehr blicken lassen! also - macht euch mal locker und viel spaß...
mfg ralf


----------



## bmx rules 666 (1. Dezember 2002)

mir kommen ja gleich die tränen!!!
wir und unlocker???
das sagst du nur weil du nix auf die reie bekommst,außer anderer leuts trails zu fahren und dumme sprüche zu reißen!!!
wie gesagt bleib in neuwied oder mayen fahr unsere alten strecken und viel spaß!!!!
alle anderen sind gerne gesehen!!!!
mfg markus u.alex


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2002)

Muuuuuuaaaaaahhhhhh..................... Hätt ich ehrlich nicht für möglich gehalten, dass n paar Europaletten und paar emsig aufgeschaufelte und aufgebaggerte Erdhügel für so viel Wirbel sorgen. 
Wenn hier jetz der ein, oder andere sich nicht riechen kann ist das zwar ********, dennoch sind wir für jede  konstruktive und tatkräftige Unterstützung dankbar.............n Bagger wär nicht schlecht!!!

Also, nicht so viel Energie beim ärgern verballern..............Schaufel in die Hand und ab dafür................ Man sieht sich an der Strecke!


----------



## bmx rules 666 (1. Dezember 2002)

gude kinski!!!!
hast recht!!!
nett aufregen lieber bauen gehen und spaß haben!!!
obwohl,spaß hatten wir genug heute beim fahren!!!!
warete ab bis die lines erst mal fertig sind!!!
yes,das wird vom feinsten!!
lasst euch mal alle sehen!!
mfg alex


----------



## >Helge< (1. Dezember 2002)

Würde ich ja gerne machen, aber über das was ihr da erbauet habt trau ich mich bestimmt noch nicht rüber!!!
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie man so etwas auf die Beine stellt, aber wenn ihr noch Hilfe gebrauchen könnt?!?
Ich kenn mich in dem Bereich nicht aus und bin auch sonst nicht der "Hardkore" Fahrer , aber ich hab´trotzdem Spass!
Ausserdem bin ich heute abend eh zu betrunken um noch etwas einigermassen solides zu schreiben glaube ich, aber na ja!!!!
          
Vielleicht hätte ich dass hier auch besser heute abend gespart!

Was soll´s !

CU
Helius


----------



## a$i (1. Dezember 2002)

> Also, nicht so viel Energie beim ärgern verballern..............Schaufel in die Hand und ab dafür................ Man sieht sich an der Strecke!



das ist doch vernünftig  



> nett aufregen lieber bauen gehen und spaß haben!!!



das auch  



> das sagst du nur weil du nix auf die reie bekommst,außer anderer leuts trails zu fahren und dumme sprüche zu reißen!!!



ich weis nicht genau was vorgefallen ist, aber so ganz stimmt das ja nicht...sollte man auch ausserhalb vom forum klären können!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2002)

Na also............... 




n8


----------



## soul-biker (2. Dezember 2002)

man wir fahren doch alle nur weils fun macht, und zusammen bringt es noch mehr fun !! also warum sich gegenseitig an********n ohne trifftigen grund ?! das ihr mit eurer strecke empfindlich seit kann ich ja auch nachvollziehen, steckt ja viel arbeit drin. Und das mit dem zusammen mal da treffen wenns fertig is warum nicht nur ich fahr DA nicht, is mir doch zu gewaltig so als dirt nix könner !!!

also habt euch lieb *nitwörtlichnehmen*


----------



## Bossi (2. Dezember 2002)

Hi Girls !

Also erst mal, man muß ja nicht gleich der Profibiker sein um bei uns zu fahren(ich habs auch nicht drauf).
Außerdem, kommt nicht wenn die Strecke fertig ist sondern schnappt euch was zum buddeln und kommt einfach!!  ( Ihr findet uns fast jedes We. an der besagten Strecke) Damit es fertig wird!

Wir biken schlieslich miteinander und nicht gegen....
Oder seh ich das falsch? 
Also wir sehn uns an der Strecke!

PS: Hey Kinski, ich hab alles blau vom Sonntag!
      Sche.... Wolfskopf!

Adele
Jörg


----------



## a$i (2. Dezember 2002)

> Wir biken schlieslich miteinander und nicht gegen....



naja, oben im thread hat sich das schon irgendwie anders angehört, aber ich bin ja froh dass es nicht so zugeht, KO ist zu klein für so ne scheiss streiterei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bossi (2. Dezember 2002)

Denke das ist ne interne Sache, das solln die Jungs mit sich selber ausmachen. Wir halten uns da raus, so lang es nicht um die Strecke geht. Da haben noch mehr dran geschafft als nur einer!

Ach so, ich hoffe ihr habt mich nicht falsch verstanden. 
Habe mit Hilfe natürlich nicht gemeint, dass irgend wer jetzt nach Lust und Laune rumschaufelt!
Es wird natürlich nur was gemacht wenn auch einer von uns da ist!

 
Nur um direkt jeglichem Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen!

Es ist und bleibt Privatgelände.

bis dann  
Jörg


----------



## soul-biker (2. Dezember 2002)

jo bossi, is trotzdem ein wenig übertrieben andauernd zu erwähne das es privatgelände ist, ich denke es hat keiner von uns oder den anderen im sinn euch da was hinzubuddeln was nix tut, also scheiss egal was oben geschrieben wurde, lets have fun together !!

ansonsten hast du vollkommen recht mit dem was du geschrieben hast


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2002)

Hallo nochmal,

also das buddeln an der Strecke halte ich für versicherungstechnisch weniger bedenklich, allerdings könnte es zu massiven Haftungszuständigkeitskomplikationen kommen!!!!! Denn wenn dort jemand stürzt, wird wohl kaum der nette Bauer haften!!!        


      


Bei besserem Wetter werden sich durch die Offensichtlichkeit der Strecke sicher von ganz alleine nette Leute, mit guten Ideen treffen.....................

Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## soul-biker (3. Dezember 2002)

häh ??? versicherung ??? 


was mich mal interessieren würde fahrt ihr nur bmx oder auch mtb ???


----------



## bmx rules 666 (3. Dezember 2002)

hi und guten abend!!!
ich wollte nur noch mal sagen!!!
das war was persöhnliches zwichen ralf und uns!!!
bitte sonst keiner angesprochen fühlen!!!
wenn wir dieses jahr noch weiter bauen sagen wir vorher bescheid!!
ich weiß,war ein bischen überendfindlich mit der sache!!!
also wir sehen uns in mühlheim oder wolfskopf!!!
spätestens im frühjahr bei den trails auf`n bier!!!
cu.alex



ps.ronny morgen schöppe!!!!


----------



## bmx rules 666 (3. Dezember 2002)

hey soulbiker!!!!
wir haben alle mal klein angefangen!!!
außerdem!!!entszehen da mehrere lines!!
von groß bis klein,wird alles da sein!!!
also für jeden was°!!!!
wir werden schon spaß haben!!
mfg.alex


----------



## soul-biker (3. Dezember 2002)

das klingt ziemlich gut weil hier in der gegend halt nicht wirklich viel is wo man üben kann, und das was ihr da gebaut habt is zum üben nicht wirklich gut denke ich hab mir das heute mal aus der nähe angekuckt die absprünge erinnern so an 90° winkel *ich weiß der vergleichhinkt*

klar fängt jeder mal an, hab damit kein prob das ich das noch nich kann wird schon, achso zu den bier gibt auch cola 

bis dann der dirt nix könner   


also man sieht sich mal

ps: noch vorschlag wie wärs mit nem zaun drum rum ne fette grillhütte ein stromaggregat ne anlage zur beschallung nem getränkestand, ner fetten couchgarnitur zum chillen, und dem natürlich dazugehörigen geld********r   hauptsache mal was sinnloses getippt


----------



## >Helge< (6. Dezember 2002)

Ich denke mal dass uns der Spass am biken an sich verbindet, egal wie gut oder so  jemand fährt und das ist es was zählt. 
Mit dem Spass kommt der Rest dann schon...will ich doch hoffen!?!?!
Und zu eurer Strecke: wie gesagt ist es denke ich klar dass man den Leuten die sich die Mühe gemacht habern nicht alles zerstört!!! 
Hoffe dass ich mir auch bald mein Radl zusammenstellen kann...!!!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am WE an der Strecke? Könnt ja evtl. was schreiben wann ihr da seit zum buddeln!
...ansonsten noch viel Spass!
...und dass mit dem Bier und Grill sollten wir auf JEDEN jeden Fall machen wenn´s wieder wärmer ist!

CU


----------

